# Men vs. Women



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

> Men Are From Mars
> Neuroscientists Find That Men And Women Respond Differently To Stress
> 
> April 1, 2008 — Functional magnetic resonance imaging of men and women under stress showed neuroscientists how their brains differed in response to stressful situations. In men, increased blood flow to the left orbitofrontal cortex suggested activation of the "fight or flight" response. In women, stress activated the limbic system, which is associated with emotional responses.
> ...


Oh well.:dry:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

If this is true of all people then does that mean that transgendered people, who believe they were born in the wrong-gendered body in relation to their mind, are actually wrong about their assessment? They were born in the right body, but they're confused? Which side of the brain is stimulated during stress in a hermaphrodite's brain, I wonder.


----------



## Diet Aether (Mar 24, 2009)

Beloved said:


> If this is true of all people then does that mean that transgendered people, who believe they were born in the wrong-gendered body in relation to their mind, are actually wrong about their assessment? They were born in the right body, but they're confused? Which side of the brain is stimulated during stress in a hermaphrodite's brain, I wonder.


Good questions. Are these findings 100% physiological, or are they partly socio/psychological? It reminds me of that announcement that scientists found a gene in fruit flies that, when changed, would make the flies homosexual. Of course, all it really did was make the flies unable to determine the gender of other flies. What does different parts of the brain being stimulated actually mean in the big picture?


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I'm sure nobody with an average amount of common sense ever thought that men and women were psychologically _identical_. If there are so many superficial physical differences, there must be neurological ones too.



Beloved said:


> If this is true of all people then does that mean that transgendered people, who believe they were born in the wrong-gendered body in relation to their mind, are actually wrong about their assessment? They were born in the right body, but they're confused? Which side of the brain is stimulated during stress in a hermaphrodite's brain, I wonder.


It's my opinion that, except for possible damage/disorders, people who think they are in the wrong body think so because of society's influence on them. They want qualities that are admired in the other gender but frowned upon (more or less) in theirs. Men who go and chop it off don't want to be women, they want to be beautiful.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Science doesn't recognize people-in-wrong body syndrome, it recognizes diseases like Klinefelter Syndrome (XXY genes in men), , Turner syndrome (X0 in females), and other diseases like for instance the one with the lacking enzyme for testosterone production. If the fetus is not subjected to testosterone prenatally (before birth) it will not develop male physiological characters, and at the same time be a dysfunctional female.

Most of these diseases if discovered VERY early in life can be treated with hormone replacement therapy. some like turner are fatal.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Beloved said:


> If this is true of all people then does that mean that transgendered people, who believe they were born in the wrong-gendered body in relation to their mind, are actually wrong about their assessment? They were born in the right body, but they're confused? Which side of the brain is stimulated during stress in a hermaphrodite's brain, I wonder.


Actually, I was watching PBS at 4 in the morning, and there was a show on called Rediscovering Biology. It was on Trans people, and there was a story that I think relates to your post. 

So there was a boy, who when he was young, had a bris, but the man screwed up. In order for the boy to live a full live, a doctor recomended getting the boy a sex change to a woman. Was never told the truth until 14, when she said that she knew that she felt like she should've been born a boy. And at 18, did go back to a man. 

Which begs the question, Is there a way our genes can say what we're supposed to be involving gender?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I believe there is Decon. The extra portion of chromosomes on our Xgene.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Was this difference found in all participants, or just in most? Most females are F types, and most males are T types, and I am curious whether there is any relationship between type and brain functioning, or if gender is actually what determines the difference. I have heard, for instance, that introverts have brains that react differently to certain chemicals than extravert brains, but there isn't a strong gender correlation with the E/I. Is it possible that the T/F distinction has been discovered accidentally during a study on gender differences, or is it universal regardless of type? Do T women and F men still have the brain reactions associated with their genders?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm, so does that mean I'm an exterior male but an interior female? I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose it would explain my emotional overreaction to the T types after being hurt by them. Many women develop a fear of men in general, but I have never feared the F males. I always saw them as safe, and the T types, male or female, seemed intimidating or threatening. I guess I was just doing the same thing as other women I have known, only I was basing it on how psychologically masculine or feminine people were instead of turning against a specific physical gender. It makes sense, because I don't place as much importance on physical things. When I am physically attacked, I don't even try to fight back, but when I am psychologically attacked, I will defend myself every time, sometimes against my better judgment.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I suppose it would explain my emotional overreaction to the T types after being hurt by them. Many women develop a fear of men in general, but I have never feared the F males. I always saw them as safe, and the T types, male or female, seemed intimidating or threatening. I guess I was just doing the same thing as other women I have known, only I was basing it on how psychologically masculine or feminine people were instead of turning against a specific physical gender. It makes sense, because I don't place as much importance on physical things. When I am physically attacked, I don't even try to fight back, but when I am psychologically attacked, I will defend myself every time, sometimes against my better judgment.


Hmmm, interesting. I think that's very intuitive of you, to be primarily psychologically focused. :] 
What you're saying makes sense, though. I think I'm the [somewhat] same way as far as intimidation goes. Of course though, judgments can many times be wrong, especially generalized judgments. Just like there are many exceptions to intimidating men, there are many exceptions to intimidating T-types.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That is exactly what I have been learning. Cryptonia and Bear are both helping me a lot, and some of my T friends at Global Chatter were among the first to challenge my biases. I feel that I have made a lot of progress very quickly because of these forums and am not nearly as afraid of "masculine" psychological qualities as I once was. There are negative and positive T characteristics, just as there are negative and positive F characteristics. For example, a negative T may resort to threats or violence in order to control someone, but a positive T may have the strength to lead nonviolently in the same situation, discussing the problem until resolution is achieved. I am also learning that a person doesn't have to be sensitive in order to understand how he or she should behave around people who _are_ sensitive in order to minimize pain and conflict. Apparently, it is still possible to care, even if there is no basis for actual empathy.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

snail said:


> Was this difference found in all participants, or just in most? Most females are F types, and most males are T types, and I am curious whether there is any relationship between type and brain functioning, or if gender is actually what determines the difference. I have heard, for instance, that introverts have brains that react differently to certain chemicals than extravert brains, but there isn't a strong gender correlation with the E/I. Is it possible that the T/F distinction has been discovered accidentally during a study on gender differences, or is it universal regardless of type? Do T women and F men still have the brain reactions associated with their genders?


I somehow believe in sciences, like biology, neuro-science and so on more than MBTI. 
Another noteworthy thing is that females, even the T types tend to be more -emotional- than their male equivalents. They wouldn't employ feelings first, but they are more liable to have that -feely- response in comparison to the males of their same jung.

All through history it's been known that females were more F-ish, and it was somehow -i believe- made that way, as the female is the maternal character and so on. ofcourse to every rule there are exceptions.




snail said:


> That is exactly what I have been learning. Cryptonia and Bear are both helping me a lot, and some of my T friends at Global Chatter were among the first to challenge my biases. I feel that I have made a lot of progress very quickly because of these forums and am not nearly as afraid of "masculine" psychological qualities as I once was. There are negative and positive T characteristics, just as there are negative and positive F characteristics. For example, a negative T may resort to threats or violence in order to control someone, but a positive T may have the strength to lead nonviolently in the same situation, discussing the problem until resolution is achieved. I am also learning that a person doesn't have to be sensitive in order to understand how he or she should behave around people who _are_ sensitive in order to minimize pain and conflict. Apparently, it is still possible to care, even if there is no basis for actual empathy.


No matter how some T types don't like to admit it, but actually being mean on purpose, hurting someone and so on.. it's a feeling. A bad one, but it's a feeling. If some T-type is obsessed with hurting someone and criticizing their flaws or so on, that in itself, it's a passion.. 

A T with no feelings should be PASSIVE, only critique when it's illogical, goes against his theories and so on.. 

Also alot of villains -in my opinion- are Fs. They are driven by ruined values, revenge, and bad feelings similar to those.

But well, I'm twisted.


----------

